# OPS / Optical Parking System compatibility with aftermarket stereos



## Aroogah (Jun 7, 2020)

I have UTFS and have not found anything both here and across the broader VWV forum so I am starting this thread. 

I live in the UK and have a 2013 2.0 TSi Beetle with the Fender stereo system and just had the stereo upgraded. The car is new to me (2nd hand) but it came with the RCD510 stereo, which according to the installer, was not original to the car. The RCD510 was replaced with a Kenwood DMX7018DABS and I have completely working stereo that drives all of the speakers and allows for controls via the steering wheel. The only thing that doesn't work is the OPS display. I still get the sounds from the parking sensors but I have lost the visuals on the stereo screen. 

Does anyone know of a solution that allows the OPS signals to create a display on aftermarket stereos?

Any help / feedback / pointers / thread appreciated.


----------



## nycdub2 (Feb 13, 2005)

Not every aftermarket radio supports CANBUS which the OPS systems communicates to the head unit. So far the only aftermarket head units that support OPS are Android head units and is limited and not all work with factory OPS systems.


----------



## Aroogah (Jun 7, 2020)

Well I am pleased to report that I found a unit that does work. After a bit of back and forth between the amazing stereo installer (Bromley Car Audio) and the infoadapter company I now have OPS as well as the ability to tune the Fender subwoofer using the steering wheel controls. Which is nice. 

For posterity here is the working combo for me (gentle reminder that these are UK specific models)


Kenwood DMX7018DABS head unit 
Connects2 CTUVW01 Infoadapter 

Can't post links to the Infoadapter nor can I post pics of the OPS just yet, but happy to do so if requested and the mods smile upon me.


----------



## nycdub2 (Feb 13, 2005)

As I explained that the aftermarket head unit doesn’t support these features which you added an adapter which can assist in showing/applying these features which is very nice. 

I would be interested to see pics of the OPS displayed with this adapter on the head unit. 

By the way, nice find with the adapter.


----------



## Aroogah (Jun 7, 2020)

Pics of the Connects2 infoadapter and the OPS display




















Plus the overall look of the stereo


----------



## efernandezjr (Apr 17, 2021)

Just wondering: You said the car came with a RCD510 head unit installed. By any chance, did the car also have a backup camera working with that head unit?


----------



## Aroogah (Jun 7, 2020)

efernandezjr said:


> Just wondering: You said the car came with a RCD510 head unit installed. By any chance, did the car also have a backup camera working with that head unit?


There was no camera on my car so I can't say. I dug out the old head unit and the pin-out diagram doesn't seem to indicate an option for a video feed. It only shows phone, aux, speaker and CANBUS. Hope that helps.


----------



## efernandezjr (Apr 17, 2021)

Aroogah said:


> There was no camera on my car so I can't say. I dug out the old head unit and the pin-out diagram doesn't seem to indicate an option for a video feed. It only shows phone, aux, speaker and CANBUS. Hope that helps.
> 
> View attachment 83666



Thank you so much! I ended up digging further into the head unit currently installed in my wife's 2013 Fender Beetle and it's an RNS315 and it's capable of supporting a backup camera. Her model just didn't come with it. So I ended up ordering a compatible kit from a company that makes it.


----------



## nycdub2 (Feb 13, 2005)

On the oem head unit and your wife’s head unit both should have another connector(26pin) which the rear view camera plugs into. This is separate from the quad lock connector.


----------



## Aroogah (Jun 7, 2020)

efernandezjr said:


> Thank you so much! I ended up digging further into the head unit currently installed in my wife's 2013 Fender Beetle and it's an RNS315 and it's capable of supporting a backup camera. Her model just didn't come with it. So I ended up ordering a compatible kit from a company that makes it.


You are very welcome. I look forward to your installation thread...


----------

